# Blue Angels - A Good Day at the Patch



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2011)

Truly amazing video

Good Day at the Patch « Neptunus Lex


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2011)

Great vid!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2011)

Every time I see it, it bring a tear to my I because you can tell that the veteran at the end is almost in tears because he wants to go up and knows he can't. Bittersweet.


----------

